# Lyft Makes Tipping Easier - Revamped Pay Screen



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

We're always looking for creative ways to simplify things in the Lyft app, and with our redesigned payment flow, we've done just that.

For instance, *we've made tipping a cinch with buttons for preset dollar amounts.








*

The screen defaults to no tip, since we understand tipping is a personal decision. But for those who wish to show their appreciation by adding a buck or two, we've made it easier than ever.

When passengers tap 'Price info,' they'll see a detailed breakdown of their ride cost, including Prime Time and how many Lyft credits they're using.
*







*

As indicated on the price breakdown, tips will always be charged to the passenger's credit card - even when the ride is compliments of Lyft credit*.* This means *we've removed the cap on how much a passenger can tip*. A few more points:


*For now, this is just a test. *We're gathering feedback about the new pay experience from a small percentage of passengers as well as our Lyft Beta crew before rolling it out community-wide.

*Decimals are coming to ride payments in the near future. *The new pay screen introduces a user interface that supports decimals, and we'll let you know when this important update is ready.

*Passengers will benefit from additional streamlined features, *including the ability to switch credit cards or add a coupon without leaving the payment flow.
Finally, as is the tradition in the Lyft app, *big tippers are rewarded with a mesmerizing balloon animation. *You'll have to see it to believe it.

We're excited about the potential to raise your earnings by enhancing the app's functionality. While other rideshare platforms may not support tipping, we believe you deserve more.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Only an ideologue would put the blame of demise of Detroit solely on shoulders of the unions.

And it is more than a coincidence that the demise of the American Middle class mirrors the decline in Unions.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

That looks nice! Uber needs to incorporate the same..


----------



## Drafun (Oct 14, 2014)

That girl looks unfortunate.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Only an ideologue would put the blame of demise of Detroit solely on shoulders of the unions.
> 
> And it is more than a coincidence that the demise of the American Middle class mirrors the decline in Unions.


Yeah I totally agree. The local and state government had a lot to do with the fall of Detroit. Not to mention federal regulations on steel and auto production.

Detroit got hit by government on all sides. Then when the intelligent people fled the city... The ignorant remnants elected politicians that drove them into final bankruptcy. Now it's a 3rd world warzone. Lovely. You are safer in Liberia.

Unions had a hand in it no doubt by overreaching and demanding pay the industry could not support but they can't take all the blame.

I feel most sorry for people outside of Detroit who invested thier hard earned money in the automotive industry only to be left empty handed as Obama made employees whole and left stockholders broken.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Drafun said:


> That girl looks unfortunate.


new slogan : "Lyft, your lesbian friend with a car"


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> "Lyft, your lesbian friend with a car"
> 
> new slogan : "Lyft, your lesbian friend with a car"


Hahahaahahhah


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Yeah I totally agree.


That's a nice balanced post from you bud! Did someone hijack your profile?


----------



## RealStatistics (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow due to this I'm going to try solely driving for Lyft in DC for awhile to see whether I get tips. This is a gamechanger in terms of which service I want to use, if I start to get more tips from this


----------



## GordonShumway (Sep 1, 2014)

Jesus Christ, $1 dollar to start? Hbout choices from $2 , $4 , $6 ???


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

GordonShumway said:


> Jesus Christ, $1 dollar to start? Hbout choices from $2 , $4 , $6 ???


How about choice for the consumer or is that not important to you?

So many selfish people who complain about everything. Me me me.

Grow up, this is a service industry.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> How about choice for the consumer or is that not important to you?
> 
> So many selfish people who complain about everything. Me me me.
> 
> Grow up, this is a service industry.


And you love to complain about Drivers complaining!
How ironic!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

GordonShumway said:


> Jesus Christ, $1 dollar to start? Hbout choices from $2 , $4 , $6 ???


That is $1.00 more than Uber suggests you tip. 1000% more !


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

I do? Pretty sure this is my first time but if I did in fact love it as you say, I would have an opportunity to do so in a very large percentage of threads.


----------



## GordonShumway (Sep 1, 2014)

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> How about choice for the consumer or is that not important to you?
> 
> So many selfish people who complain about everything. Me me me.
> 
> Grow up, this is a service industry.


Hell yeah its about me,me,me. Just like the customers think about themselves and what the lowest price they can pay to get around for. At one point in life you are either a consumer or provider. What is wrong with looking out for yourself in both worlds??


----------



## GordonShumway (Sep 1, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> That is $1.00 more than Uber suggests you tip. 1000% more !


1000% ??


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

wait what? how come I didn't get the memo?


----------



## gemnilocs (Sep 29, 2014)

GordonShumway said:


> Hell yeah its about me,me,me. Just like the customers think about themselves and what the lowest price they can pay to get around for. At one point in life you are either a consumer or provider. What is wrong with looking out for yourself in both worlds??


some days you're the pigeon, other days you're the stoop


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

So yesterday I abandoned Lyft forever. Today I got my driver statement from yesterday... Tips given at 100% of my rides. Hi , Lyft. I'm back...


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

you get tips? dang. out of the 55-56 rides ive given on lyft, I got maybe 4 people tip me. hell I get more cancelation fees than tips at this point.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I get more tips with a Ubwr than I do with Lyft, however that is not saying much. but I also don't think it is a coincidence that I started getting tips once they revamped the whole tipping portion of the app. I guess we'll see how I do today.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

gemnilocs said:


> some days you're the pigeon, other days you're the stoop


Some days you're the hammer, other days you are the nail.


----------



## UberLyftORLPhD (Jun 3, 2016)

At least in the US, people are used to a percentage tip economy if they aren't doing the "dollar bill handshake" to the valet. Lyft should do two things:
1: Do NOT have the "$0" button autoselected. Make people take an affirmative action to stiff their driver. They still have that option. No change to their rights.
2: Change "0" "$1", "$2", "$5" "other", to "No Tip", "10%", "15%", "20%", and "other". Again, this in NO WAY keeps riders from SELECTING not to tip, but it is more in line with the "percentage" mindset of the US economy. So many of our tips are in percentage, as we dine out more than other things. Every taxi I've ever ridden in now has a tip window that STARTS at 10%, goes up to 20%, and again, you have to make a conscious choice not to tip. You are not having that choice removed from you. It's just psychologically much more likely that people will give percentages (which their mind doesn't evaluate in the same way as "money"). So, riders still can (and will) stiff drivers, they will just have to decide "no, he/she didn't deserve a tip". Isn't that reasonable?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Ummm... No. I don't want a 50-cent tip on a minimum fare ride.


----------



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

Lyft4uDC said:


> you get tips? dang. out of the 55-56 rides ive given on lyft, I got maybe 4 people tip me. hell I get more cancelation fees than tips at this point.


Ouch. Last Saturday 9 out of my 10 rides tipped on Lyft.


----------

